# Chickenfeet....



## qmax (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone like these things?  There are a few Chinese places around here that serve them.  One in particular is quite spectacular.

Garlic and soy gelatinous goodness!!

And all the Chinese waitresses get all delighted when an Anglo orders them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 29, 2009)

I see chicken feet in the markets here, but have never seen them served, so I don't know how they are prepared. Anyone?


----------



## qmax (Jun 29, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I see chicken feet in the markets here, but have never seen them served, so I don't know how they are prepared. Anyone?




Recipezaar has a pretty good looking recipe.

BTW - the topic was inspired by the new Hagar/Satriani collaboration - Chickenfoot.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never had them, but have always wanted to try them - especially after watching Anthony Bourdain swoon over them in several of his Asian "No Reservations" episodes.

Back in the "old days", my grandparents used to get them for free from the local NYC butchers & use them for soup stock, but I don't recall them eating them.


----------



## qmax (Jun 29, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I've never had them, but have always wanted to try them - especially after watching Anthony Bourdain swoon over them in several of his Asian "No Reservations" episodes.
> 
> Back in the "old days", my grandparents used to get them for free from the local NYC butchers & use them for soup stock, but I don't recall them eating them.




They are standard dim sum fare.  Wife and always get them.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Never had them and have no desire for them, lol


----------



## letscook (Jun 29, 2009)

Everytime I hear Chicken Feet I think of my cousin years ago.  He was dating this nice Italin girl and was invited to Sunday dinner. After about the 3rd course of food a plate of speg and meataballs was placed in front of him. When dug into the plate up come a chicken foot. he set it down and excused himself thanked for the dinner and invite and left never to see that girl again.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

If you like animal fat, like the ham's outer covering, don't trim the rib steak on purpose, etc. You'd like chicken feet. The reason some use them for stock is the amount of collagen in them. I personally don't like them for aesthetic reasons, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't enjoy a dish they participated in.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained,

Bob


----------



## FoodDiva (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken feet - a delicacy in the Caribbean as well. Try it pickled, and stewed. I love 'em!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 1, 2009)

My grandmother liked to gnaw on them.  I'm a real bone-picker, but I never could find anything to gnaw off!  I do like to add them to soups.  Adds to the gelatinous quality in stock, or good chicken soup. 
I have a supply in the freezer.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

my aunt's hungarian MIL told my aunt she HAD to make chicken soup for her son (my aunt's husband) this way: go to buthcher shop pick chicken (cluck to pluck 1 minute flat!!), place veggies, chicken beeks, feet and all while still warm into pot, cover with water salt boil for hours and hours. strain out veggies and throw them away. place beeks, feet and all chicken in a serving bowl on table. boil pasta flakes and place in individual bowls pour broth over pasta. everyone adds their own chicken to bowl. not my cup of tea or soup!! i went with my aunt to the poultry shop when i was 6 yrs old to young to understand why the pretty birdie went in the back and yelled. i also on that same day made the mistake to disobey my aunt when she said not to left the lid on pot on the stove. which i of course proceded not to heed ...... a head and foot popped up i let the heavy enameled cast iron lid drop and went screaming down the celler and didn't come out from under the stairs till my uncle got home a coxed me out!! i then told my mom i never wanted to go to aunties house on chicken soup day again!!


----------



## shalinee (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken feet is a great delicacy. I'm Asian and was brought up to eat chicken feet. A Chinese Dr told me that the high collagen in chicken feet is good for us to build back the soft tissues between our joints. There are many ways of cooking them. I just cook it in the simplest way. Wash them well. Cut off the claws. Chop some garlic. Pan fry them til fragrant. Add in the chicken feet. Add soya sauce, chili sauce, sugar, water, sesame oil and some wine and let it cook til soft. Adjust the taste.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 11, 2009)

I am not a picky eater (I have eaten octopus that was still moving) but I cant get over the texture of chicken feet. I tried them a couple of times in Korea but just did not like the texture. But it sounds like they would be great for making chiken soup.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 11, 2009)

shalinee said:


> Chicken feet is a great delicacy. I'm Asian and was brought up to eat chicken feet. A Chinese Dr told me that the high collagen in chicken feet is good for us to build back the soft tissues between our joints. There are many ways of cooking them. I just cook it in the simplest way. Wash them well. Cut off the claws. Chop some garlic. Pan fry them til fragrant. Add in the chicken feet. Add soya sauce, chili sauce, sugar, water, sesame oil and some wine and let it cook til soft. Adjust the taste.




Mary - We're such a friendly and sharing lot.. you can have my share 

Bob


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## froge15 (Jul 11, 2009)

*chicken feet*

I am new to the website,  but here goes.  I grew up mostly on a farm, where the saying was that you ate everything on a hog, except the oink.  I guess the same went for the chicken.  My sister-in-law used to ask me how I could eat such a thing,  to her reply:  I just chew in between their little toes.  I never thought anything about eating them as a kid, that's just the way it was done.

froge15


----------



## shalinee (Jul 12, 2009)

For those who still think eating chicken is a nightmare and still consider trying it, maybe you can try a different way of cooking it. Maybe chop it up into smaller pieces so that it looks better. If you deep fry it first, then soak it in a basin of cold water before cooking, it gives you a completely different texture which is very nice. For me, deep frying it is quite a hassle. Be careful of the hot oil.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 12, 2009)

We use them in chicken stock .  We can get them quite regularly here.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 12, 2009)

GRANNY’S CHICKEN FOOT SOUP

4 to 5 pair chicken feet
4 to 5 lbs. necks, backs and wings
1 large carrot
1 large onion, chopped
4 stalks celery, including leaves, cut up
1/2 bay leaf 6 peppercorns 8- 10 c. cold water
wash feet and chop off claws
lay feet in shallow pan and pour boiling water over them to cover.
when cool, skin the feet. put all ingredients in a stewing pot. bring to a
boil. reduce heat and simmer until chicken and vegetables are tender.
remove meat. skin the meat or remove from bones and set aside.
strain the soup and, if necessary, boil down for a stronger consistency.
add the meat to the strained soup before serving
this soup will chill to a firm jelly.
serves 6-8


----------



## ellakav (Jul 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> my aunt's hungarian MIL told my aunt she HAD to make chicken soup for her son (my aunt's husband) this way: go to buthcher shop pick chicken (cluck to pluck 1 minute flat!!), place veggies, chicken beeks, feet and all while still warm into pot, cover with water salt boil for hours and hours. strain out veggies and throw them away. place beeks, feet and all chicken in a serving bowl on table. boil pasta flakes and place in individual bowls pour broth over pasta. everyone adds their own chicken to bowl. not my cup of tea or soup!! i went with my aunt to the poultry shop when i was 6 yrs old to young to understand why the pretty birdie went in the back and yelled. i also on that same day made the mistake to disobey my aunt when she said not to left the lid on pot on the stove. which i of course proceded not to heed ...... a head and foot popped up i let the heavy enameled cast iron lid drop and went screaming down the celler and didn't come out from under the stairs till my uncle got home a coxed me out!! i then told my mom i never wanted to go to aunties house on chicken soup day again!!


 


bwaaahahahahaha!!!!!  yikes!  were you scarred for life??
pretty sure I would be!
y'all are waaaaay braver than I am.  I just couldn't do it!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 12, 2009)

ellakav said:


> bwaaahahahahaha!!!!! yikes! were you scarred for life??
> pretty sure I would be!
> y'all are waaaaay braver than I am. I just couldn't do it!


 hmmmmmmmmmmmm not for life but dern near!! LOL


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 13, 2009)

shalinee said:


> For those who still think eating chicken is a nightmare and still consider trying it, maybe you can try a different way of cooking it. Maybe chop it up into smaller pieces so that it looks better. If you deep fry it first, then soak it in a basin of cold water before cooking, it gives you a completely different texture which is very nice. For me, deep frying it is quite a hassle. Be careful of the hot oil.




Mary - You wont find any of us scared of chicken...  but we do draw the line in some deliveries. In my case, I don't like feet 

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 13, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Mary - You wont find any of us scared of chicken... but we do draw the line in some deliveries. In my case, I don't like feet
> 
> Bob


 any feet? what if they have a nice pedi?


----------



## shalinee (Jul 13, 2009)

After all the discussion about chicken feet, I now wonder whether it has frightened more people away from this delicacies or fascinate more people to try it....haha.


----------

